# P22FA Again



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

New nox sensor for you also. Did you receive any bad def message prior to the check engine?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

bigluke said:


> New nox sensor for you also. Did you receive any bad def message prior to the check engine?


No, nothing else.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Su8pack1 said:


> Engine light came on again yesterday, P22FA code for the NOX sensor. :angry: Two months ago it was for that and they cleaned it, and it has been OK until yesterday. Appointment next Thursday. With all the recall work that's as soon as I could get. Two P22FA NOX codes and one PO133 OX sensor code in 4.5 months. They always fix it, no problem with the dealer, but with these little problems causing multiple trips back, it won't help the Cruze diesels reputation. Other than these environmental sensors, the car's great.


Do you mostly drive your car easy or do you redline/WOT often?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

diesel said:


> Do you mostly drive your car easy or do you redline/WOT often?


We drive it like an everyday driver, no different than the Duramax or any other daily driver. We shouldn't have to do anything different just to keep the sensors working, even it that would do it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> Do you mostly drive your car easy or do you redline/WOT often?


I'd consider my driving to be moderate. I'm not hypermiling, or really even babying it to get better numbers. On the other hand, I rarely go WOT with it either. 99% of the time, keep RPMs between 1750 and 3000 when accelerating - usually 2000-2500. Might hit 4000 once a week, and never above. I've had the one O2/EGR repair and otherwise no problem after 24,500 miles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I'd consider my driving to be moderate. I'm not hypermiling, or really even babying it to get better numbers. On the other hand, I rarely go WOT with it either. 99% of the time, keep RPMs between 1750 and 3000 when accelerating - usually 2000-2500. Might hit 4000 once a week, and never above. I've had the one O2/EGR repair and otherwise no problem after 24,500 miles.


Wow! I really drive mine like miss daisy. Never break 2,000 rpm. But I just love that torque. Deep and low. 

Meanwhile my wife drives it during the week when I'm breaking rocks. She's the only person I've ever seen engage abs on perfectly dry pavement.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> I'd consider my driving to be moderate. I'm not hypermiling, or really even babying it to get better numbers. On the other hand, I rarely go WOT with it either. 99% of the time, keep RPMs between 1750 and 3000 when accelerating - usually 2000-2500. Might hit 4000 once a week, and never above. I've had the one O2/EGR repair and otherwise no problem after 24,500 miles.


My daily commute allows me a 1st-2nd WOT once on the drive in and once on the drive home. In my opinion it is important to fully exercise the variable nature of our turbos to ensure long life and to keep the emission system healthy. While we might want them to be, cars are not general purpose items we can use in any way we please. They are a giant compromise. Push too hard too long and something is going to break. Baby it too much and something will break. Use that peddle, all of it, every once in a while. Your compromise will thank you.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

I drive my (build 7/14) CD like Miss Daisy. I have had two p22fa codes in the same number of weeks. I have 2000 miles on her. I couldn't care less about the NOX sensors (I realize many disagree). My major beef is that all these silly emissions errors need to have their own error light. Maybe a glowing green peace symbol, mounted inside the glove box. This way I can comfortably ignore it, and wont be compelled to play the lemon law game with GM.

The car runs awesome, btw... engine light and all!


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

My vehicle runs better without the oxygen sensors reading...


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

The big problem with the "check engine light" on, is that you can't remote start the vehicle when it's on. You can always clear the trouble codes, but the sensor problem turns the light back on again in a day or so. I've tried it a few times.


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

As far as I'ved heard any diesel w/emissions runs better w/o them but that is breaking our governments laws


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Today the "check engine light" went out for the P22FA code for the NOX sensor.:huh: We started it, made several small runs, and it has not come back on. Go figure, I guess I'll cancel my service appointment on Thursday.:shocked:


----------

